

Is the Higgs Boson a Disappointment? - jonniekang
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/07/is-the-higgs-boson-a-disappointment.html

======
SkyMarshal
Might I suggest editing to get rid of the annoying and unnecessary ALL-CAPS?
It'll just get you flagged or downvoted here.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
waterlesscloud
They just copy/pasted the title from the article, which is in all caps itself.

Given the recent trend of the mods being very literal in the title guidelines,
I can't really blame them.

